
Stewart Butterfield's bizarre resignation letter to Yahoo - edw519
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/funny_pages_20/2008/06/stewart-butterf.html
======
gojomo
I can't tell if he's mocking the Garlinghouse 'peanut butter memo', or a
general big-conglomerate or old-thinking atmosphere, or even himself as part
of some long-running inside joke. And the ambiguity makes it that much better.

I just hope Yahoo can soon get down to brass tacks.

------
condor
brilliant resignation letter! . . . though I think he forgot to mention the
part where yahoo paid him $35MM for his sheet-tin skills, something that
probably made it a little easier for him to be able to write a resignation
letter like that and not worry about it getting out.

------
BrandonM
I loved the letter, but I can't vote up a submission from a blog post that was
90% Valleywag copy plus one short added paragraph.

------
sabat
Just seems a little full of himself to me. Dude, you started a _photo-sharing
site_. You didn't invent internal combustion.

~~~
sspencer
He co-founded the BEST photo-sharing site, back when people didn't even
realize the uses of photo-sharing online.

While some of what they did was RPRT, I give them a lot of credit for
scrapping the game they were originally working on when they realized Flickr
was Something People Wanted. They also scaled Flickr fantastically when it
grew to enormous proportions, which I think deserves kudos as well.

